# ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية
1040 (GMT+04:00) - 20/10/07






ناسا تؤكد تراجع ثقب الأوزون فوق انتراكتيكا بنسبة 16%
----------------​*واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أكدت وكالة أبحاث الفضاء والطيران الأمريكية "ناسا" أن ثقب طبقة الأوزون فوق القارة القطبية الجنوبية تقلص اتساعه بنسبة تصل إلى حوالي 16 في المائة، عن معدلات اتساعه المسجلة في العام الماضي، إلا أن علماء الغلاف الجوي بوكالة ناسا قالوا إن الثقب ما زال بحجم أكبر من قارة أمريكا الشمالية، وما زال أمامه كثير من العقود ليعود إلى وضعه الطبيعي.*
وقال عالم الغلاف الجوي الأرضي في مركز "غودارد للطيران الفضائي"، التابع لوكالة ناسا، باول نيومان، إن ثقب الأوزون تراجع اتساعه هذا العام إلى 9.7 مليون ميل مربع (أكثر من 25 مليون كيلومتر مربع)، مقارنة بحجمه العام الماضي، والذي بلغ 11.5 مليون ميل مربع (أي ما يعادل نحو 30 مليون كيلومتر مربع)، وفقاً لما نقلت أسوشيتد برس.
وتمثل طبقة الأوزون درع واق لحماية الحياة على كوكب الأرض، عن طريق منع مرور الأشعة فوق البنفسجية القادمة من الشمس، إلا أن ثقوباً تم رصدها بهذه الطبقة مؤخراً، بدأت في الاتساع بصورة "مقلقة"، نتيجة تزايد معدلات التلوث بالغازات الناتجة عن كثير من الأنشطة البشرية، مثل غازات "الكلوراين" و"البروماين"، التي تؤدي إلى تدمير طبقة "الستراتوسفير"، بالغلاف الجوي.
وقال نيومان: "في الفترة بين 21 و30 سبتمبر/ أيلول الماضي، كان معدل مساحة ثقب الأوزون التي تم ملاحظتها (فوق قارة انتراكتيكا)، هو الأكبر على الإطلاق"، حيث بلغ 10.6 مليون ميل مربع (حوالي 27.5 مليون كيلومتر مربع).
وكانت منظمة الأرصاد الجوية العالمية، قد أكدت من جانبها، أن ثقب طبقة الأوزون فوق القارة القطبية الجنوبية أصبح "صغيراً نسبياً" حسب تقديرات العام الحالي، إلا أنها حذرت في الوقت نفسه، من أن لا يُعد إشارة إلى تعافي طبقة الأوزون."
من جانبه، رجح برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة أن تعود طبقة الأوزون إلى ما قبل مستويات عام 1980 بحلول العام 2049، فوق معظم أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية وآسيا واستراليا وأمريكا اللاتينية وأفريقيا، أما في القارة القطبية الجنوبية فمن المرجح أن يتأجل هذا التعافي إلى عام 2065.
كما حذر البرنامج من أن زيادة كميات انبعاثات الغازات المسببة لظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري في الغلاف الجوي، يعني إمكانية ظهور المزيد من ثقوب الأوزون الكبيرة في العقود المقبلة.
يذكر أنه في عام 1987 اتفقت الحكومات على بروتوكول "مونتريال" للأمم المتحدة لحماية طبقة الأوزون، من أجل التقليل تدريجياً من حجم الكيماويات الضارة بهذه الطبقة، ومن بينها غازات التبريد، وعوادم المركبات، وبعض مستحضرات التجميل، والعديد من أنواع المبيدات المستخدمة في الأغراض الزراعية.
وبموجب بروتوكول مونتريال، اتفقت 191 دولة على التخلص من العناصر التي تستنزف طبقة الأوزون قبل عشر سنوات عن الموعد المقرر، من خلال تقليص تدريجي لإنتاج واستخدام تلك العناصر بحلول العام 2020 بدلاً من العام 2030 بالنسبة للدول المتقدمة، وبحلول العام 2030 بدلاً من العام 2040 للدول النامية.


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

موضوع مهم جدا جدا

بس لو كل مادا والثقب كبر تبقى ايه النتيجه

شكرااااااااااااا على المعلومات الرائع


ربنا يوفقك فى خدمتك  وفى حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا جدا​
> 
> 
> بس لو كل مادا والثقب كبر تبقى ايه النتيجه​
> ...


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع ....ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .
سؤالك يعني : أيه فايدة طبقة الأوزون , و ماذا يحصل لو زالت ( يعني أخطار اٍختفاء طبقة الأوزون ) ؟
أم يعني  : لو عملنا كل النصائح السابقه , و بقيت طبقة الأوزون تتسع , فماذا يجب أن نفعل ؟
أرجو توضيح السؤال .
شكرا للسؤال الجوهري ( فأي صيغه مقصوده تعبر عن سؤال مهم . ) 
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

: لو عملنا كل النصائح السابقه , و بقيت طبقة الأوزون تتسع , فماذا يجب أن نفعل ؟


شكرااااااااااا للاهتمامك​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> : لو عملنا كل النصائح السابقه , و بقيت طبقة الأوزون تتسع , فماذا يجب أن نفعل ؟​
> 
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااا للاهتمامك​


أهلا كاندي .
المحاولات كانت تهدف لوقف اٍنتاج أي ماده تؤثر على طبقه الأوزون ( حيث بسببها يتحول الأوزون لأوكسجين فيفقد خواصه الحاميه لكوكبنا من الأشعه الضاره ) .
لو فرضنا أن تلك المحاولات فشلت ( كنتيجه ) لأي سبب , يتوجب البحث عندها على وسائل أخرى ( تدعم الوسائل السابقه ) .
يعني الحل له طريقتين :
اٍما أن نحمي الأوزون من التفكك ( و هو الأسلوب الحالي ) بوقف اٍنتاج المواد التي تسبب تفككه .
و اٍما أن ننتج الأوزون صناعيا ( و بكميات مناسبه  ) لتعويض النقص في كمية الأوزون , و زيادتها لتصل للحد الطبيعي الآمن .
قد نفكر بحلول أخرى .....لكن قابليتها للتطبيق تبدو بعيده عن المنطق العلمي و الواقعيه .
لو أردتي ممكن نوضح أحدها .
شكرا للمرور و السؤال الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

بجد ان اشكرك على اهتمامك

طبعا هو لو التوضيح يبقى ياريت  لو مفيش اى تعب

لان موضوع الاوزون موضوع خطير

ربنا يباركك ويوفقك

مره تانيه اسفه لتعبك​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بجد ان اشكرك على اهتمامك​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حاضر ....من عيني .
و سأحاول أن ( أنقل) أهم المعلومات و أرتبها بطريقه يستطيع أي شخص أن يفهمها ( على الأقل فهم الفكره العامه ) :
1) ما هو الأوزون ؟
الأوزون هو غاز شفاف يتكون من ثلاث ذرات أكسجين , أي أن صيغته الكيميائيه ( O3) , و بالرغم من أن نسبته في الغلاف الجوي قليله جدا ( واحد بالمليون تقريبا ) 
لكن له أثر بالغ في حماية الأرض من الأشعه الفوق البنفسجيه .
للعلم : غاز الأوزون سام جدا , و قد يستخدم في تنقيه المياه ( لكن بكميات ضئيله جدا ) و يتكون في طبقات الجو البعيده عن سطح الأرض ( لذلك لا يسبب التسمم لنا ) .
2 )ما هي وظيفة الأوزون الطبيعيه ؟
يعمل الأوزون على اٍمتصاص الأشعه الفوق بنفسجيه ( حوالي 99 % منها ) , فيمنعها بذلك من التأثير على الكائنات الحيه على كوكب الأرض .

3) ما هي أخطار الأشعه فوق البنفسجيه ؟

الأشعه فوق البفسجيه تسبب أضرارا صحيه كبيره للأنسان ....و من أهم الأخطار ( سرطان الجلد ) و أمراض العيون ( الميه البيضا خصوصا )بالاٍضافه لدورها الكبير في اٍضعاف المناعه البشريه ككل .....بالاٍضافه للمساهمه برفع درجة حرارة الأرض ( أي تربط أيضا بظاهرة الدفيئه ) .



 
4) كيف يتفكك الأوزون ؟
لاحظ الشكل التالي من خلال دراسه آلية تفاعل تحويل الأوزن اٍلى أوكسجين .


 
5) ما هو السبب البشري في تحطيم ( طبقه الأوزون ) و كيف نلغيه ؟
السبب البشري ينتج عن تصنيع مواد كيميائيه تعمل على تحطيم الأوزون لأوكسجين , و من أهم هذه المواد المصنعه :


> أ- (CFCs) الكلوروفلوروكلربون و(HCFCs) الهيدروكلوروفلوروكربون والمستخدمة فى أجهزة التبريد والتكييف المنزلية والتجارية والصناعية وأجهزة التكييف المركزية، وفى أجهزة تكييف السيارات.
> ب- CFCs المستخدمة فى الايروسولات والتى تنطلق فى الفضاء عند استخدام بخاخات العطور والمبيدات الحشرية والأدوية.
> ج- بعض المذيبات المستخدمة فى تنظيف الأجزاء الميكانيكية والمعدنية والدوائر الإلكترونية.
> د- الهالونات المستخدمة فى أنظمة مكافحة الحرائق.
> هـ- بروميد الميثيل المستخدم كمبيد حشرى فى التخزين وتعقيم التربة الزراعية.


طبعا يتم اٍلغاء الأسباب بالاٍمتناع عن اٍنتاج المواد السابقه , و الاٍستعاضه عنها بمواد تؤدي نفس الوظيفه الأساسيه , لكن بدون أي تأثير سلبي على الأوزون ( أو البيئه بشكل عام ) .
منقول بتصرف ( و اٍعادة ترتيب و اٍختصار )من عدة مصادر أهمها :
ويكيبيديا ( الموسوعه الحره بالعربيه ) .
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/غاز_الأوزون
موقع وزارة الدوله للشؤون البيئيه ( مصر ) .
http://www.eeaa.gov.eg/arabic/main/env_ozone.asp


----------



## قلم حر (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

يتبع لاحقا بمعلومات اٍضافيه مهمه .
شكرا خاص للأخت (كاندي ) للسؤال و الحوار في الموضوع .
و منتظر لأي تعليق على ماسبق .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## قلم حر (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

** الأضرار الناتجة عن تآكل طبقة الأوزون **​- استنزاف طبقة الأوزون وزيادة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية يؤديان إلى تكون السحابة السوداء "الضباب الدخانى" الذي يبقى معلقاً فى الجو لأيام، وينجم عنه نسبة فى الوفيات عالية لما يحدثه من قصور فى وظائف التنفس والاختناق.
- تآكل طبقة الأوزون واختراق الأشعة البنفسجية بكميات متزايدة إلى سطح الأرض يضعف من كفاءة جهاز المناعة عند الإنسان ويجعله أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالفيروسات مثل الجرب أو الإصابة بالبكتريا مثل مرض الدرن وغيره من الأمراض الأخرى.
- مع زيادة التآكل فى طبقة الأوزون، يلحق بالعين أضراراً كبيرة مثل الإصابة بالمياه البيضاء أو المياه الزرقاء.
- إصابة الإنسان بالأورام الجلدية التي من المتوقع أن تصل الإصابة بها على مستوى العالم إلى ما يُقدر بـ (300) ألف حالة سنوياً من السرطانات الجلدية.
- تفاقم أزمة الاحتباس الحراري.
- تأثر الحياة النباتية والزراعية، حيث أنه هناك بعض النباتات التي لها حساسية كبيرة من الأشعة فوق البنفسجية التي تؤثر على إنتاجها وتضر بمحتواها المعدني وقيمها الغذائية وبالتالي محصول زراعي ضعيف.
- الحياة البحرية، التي تشتمل على الأسماك والعوالق النباتية لا تستطيع الفرار من الآثار المدمرة لاختلال طبقة الأوزون .. فهذه الكائنات الحية البحرية لها دور كبير فى المحافظة على التوازن البيئي وخاصة العوالق النباتية حيث تمتص ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الجو وبالتالي إمداد الأكسجين للكائنات الحية الأخرى والتخفيف من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري.
- التغيرات المناخية فى الطقس، وخاصة عند ارتفاع درجات الحرارة والتي تزيد بدورها من معضلة تلوث الهواء . حيث أن درجة حرارة سطح الأرض تؤثر على حركة الهواء صعوداً وهبوطاً وبالتالي على حركة التلوث الجوى بين التشتيت والإرساب، فيتبع صعود الملوثات عملية التسخين المستمرة للطبقة السفلية من الغلاف الغازي الموجود على سطح الأرض أثناء ساعات النهار والتي تبلغ ذروتها خلال شهور الصيف ونتيجة لذلك يحدث انتشار للملوثات مع حركة الهواء، أما هبوط تلك الملوثات وعدم انتقالها مع الهواء ينشأ من عملية التبريد المستمرة أثناء ساعات الليل والتي تزيد خلال فصل الشتاء مما يؤدى إلى عملية ترسيب لهذه الملوثات. 
- وحرائق الغاباتوظاهرة التصحر والارتفاع فى مستوى سطح البحر الشواطىء عديدة فى العالم كل ذلك من جراء ثقب طبقة الأوزون. 
( منقوووووووووووووووووووول ) .​


----------



## أرزنا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*

سلام المسيح:
شكرا لك والى كاني على الموضوع والحوار


----------



## قلم حر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ثقب الأوزون فوق القطب الجنوبي ما زال أكبر من أمريكا الشمالية*



sleiman64 قال:


> سلام المسيح:
> شكرا لك والى كاني على الموضوع والحوار


شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك و أسرتك .


----------

